# Need Reviews Lews Reels "Tournament Pro Speed Spool"



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am needing to buy a new reel for my new Billystix Waderstix. I have been a Shimano man for 25+ years. A couple of years a go I notice the Shimano reels just aren't the quality as in years past. Last year I bought a Revo inshore and love it. I went to FTU this evening and was playing around with all the lo-pro baitcast reels, Shimano, Daiwa, Revo,Quantum.Then I came to the Lews reels, they felt smooth.They reminded me of the old Shimano reels. Needles to say I was impressed. I am wanting some feedback on the Lews reels. The Tournament Pro Speed Spool especially. Thanks in advance. Rusty


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

That's the only thing I'm throwing now. My Chronarchs have been benched like Garrett Gilbert.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Been very pleased with them.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

I too am looking into this reel. How do they hold up in salt water?


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

A good friend has one and likes it a lot. I wouldnt mind picking one up honestly.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

rusty2009 said:


> I am needing to buy a new reel for my new Billystix Waderstix. I have been a Shimano man for 25+ years. A couple of years a go I notice the Shimano reels just aren't the quality as in years past. Last year I bought a Revo inshore and love it. I went to FTU this evening and was playing around with all the lo-pro baitcast reels, Shimano, Daiwa, Revo,Quantum.Then I came to the Lews reels, they felt smooth.They reminded me of the old Shimano reels. Needles to say I was impressed. I am wanting some feedback on the Lews reels. The Tournament Pro Speed Spool especially. Thanks in advance. Rusty


Hi Rusty, I was at Academy yesterday and played with a few of them. I like the crank handle, its assembly, and its bearing. It's sturdy and smooth. Just some what a bit heavier than the Curado, but I like it. I think I will give it a try. You can always bring back after a few weeks if it doesn't work out. It's time to fish yet?  - vic


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

I went to the Academy on Bunker Hill in Houston and they only had the Lews Speed Spool (regular) model, but not the Tournament Pro Model. I bought my Tournament Pros from Amazon, and they are holding up well in saltwater.


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

I still have a Lews BB1N saltwater. Bought that reel when Shimano was pushing the Green Curados (owned a couple of them too). The Lews BB1N was better. You could cast that thing upside down and not get a backlash. Bearings would last longer than all my Curados combined and I'm talking about the low profile Curados that made most people around here Shimano fans. Hard to believe you could buy either of those reels for $99 on sale sometimes.

That Lews is one of the best reels I ever used. The later models after that definitely went down hill. I actually bought a later model and returned it.

Hopefully they are making a comeback with the new models as I'm hearing good things about them.

Don't know much about the new ones, but the ones out around the year 2000 or so, where great. May have to pick one up. I used to be a fan.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I bought the lew's tournament pro speed spool today loaded it with 30 pp. Now just need to go fishing. Thanks to the guys at FTU for helping me out. They did not try to force me in to buying any certain brand of reel or model. They just let me check them out then give me the ins and out of each reel. They where very helpful. You may pay alittle more on some things but you get the personal service of the mom and pop store in a large tackle store. Not a bunch of kids that know nothing about what's in the store they work in.


----------



## mikethetiger55 (Mar 6, 2009)

rusty2009 said:


> Well I bought the lew's tournament pro speed spool today loaded it with 30 pp. Now just need to go fishing. Thanks to the guys at FTU for helping me out. They did not try to force me in to buying any certain brand of reel or model. They just let me check them out then give me the ins and out of each reel. They where very helpful. You may pay alittle more on some things but you get the personal service of the mom and pop store in a large tackle store. Not a bunch of kids that know nothing about what's in the store they work in.


You should be very pleased with your purchase. I have fished with one for over a year, including wading, and have had zero issues. Great reels and they will cast a mile...


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep mine is awesome. Clean and Oil a little before spooling it and its first use and you'll love it


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

the weather sucks on my only day off. Now I have to wait till next weekend


----------



## k12 (Feb 4, 2012)

Just bought the lews reel and a laguna latis rod. I will try them out tomorrow.


----------

